# Waveline DC 2500



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone know of a brick and mortar store in Toronto that sells this pump?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

interested in one as well. Emaile Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton but haven't heard back yet


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

I have dc12000 for sale , too powerful for my 150


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

To my knowledge, they have closed shop and is not in business anymore.



CamH said:


> interested in one as well. Emaile Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton but haven't heard back yet


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

notclear said:


> To my knowledge, they have closed shop and is not in business anymore.


I spoke to Favio a few months ago and he said they are still doing web based business. I know that doesn't count as "brick and mortar" but he's just in Milton and well known to the community


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Apologies as since I closed brick and mortar I've been away, and spotty Internet.
Yes my custom side and web based still operating,
Email responded to.


----------



## nighthawk26 (Jan 3, 2015)

Aquatic Kingdom, no?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Just received an email from RLSS saying Aquatic Kingdom should have some in stock now


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

If you cannot find one locally or through Flavio(awesome guy) 

Let me know and I can help you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Talk to Daniel at Aquatic Kingdom.

He owns WaveLine


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Jmbret said:


> Talk to Daniel at Aquatic Kingdom.
> 
> He owns WaveLine


Heard from Eddie Ye from RLSS and he said to check with Aquatic Kingdom as they should have some. Called AK and the guy on the phone had no idea about any shipment. In fact, he was under the impression that the DC2500 was a discontinued product. He did ask me to call back the next day as someone with more info would be there to help me out but I haven't had a chance to call yet


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea how good is this RLSS product lines? Thanks


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been running the RLSS 6-i for about 5 months now and am very happy with it. Dead silent and pulls out lots of poop!


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Just spoke to Jim at Aquatic Kingdom and he said the have a shelf full of the DC2500's for $150


----------

